

Radish: Batman’s Utility Belt for Redis - rocksy
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/06/01/radish-batmans-utility-belt-for-redis/

======
moe
I'm sorry, but $30/mo is a little bit ridiculous, isn't it?

Here's the free plugins for Munin and Cacti:

<http://exchange.munin-monitoring.org/plugins/redis/details>
[http://code.google.com/p/mysql-cacti-
templates/wiki/RedisTem...](http://code.google.com/p/mysql-cacti-
templates/wiki/RedisTemplates)

~~~
thezilch
I too am rather interested what $30/mo buys me beyond what I can get from
running "info" -- as these plugins do -- or tallying / snapshotting command
statistics into the same graphing software(s).

------
JackWebbHeller
Whilst this looks like a well-polished and usable product I think $30 as the
cheapest price plan is maybe slightly too much considering the current feature
set.

I don't know how server-intensive and costly this is to run, but as Redis is
free software I think your prices are maybe 25-50% too much. For $30 I'd
expect maybe email or SMS notifications when spikes occur, for just one
example.

------
hugh3
That's nice, but where's the Bat-Shark-Repellent-Spray?

~~~
kmccarth
stay tuned, 2 more batman-esque devices coming tomorrow...

